# "How Josh Worked Up a Concept"



## Wayne (Sep 2, 2009)

Shared with humorous intent, I came across this today while searching for a document by B.B. Warfield. Published by Fleming H. Revell, the book plate on this copy indicates it was a donation to the PTS library from Warfield.

How Josh worked up a concept

and the poem concludes:

"There's words all through the Testament,
Which, every time I find 'em,
Thinks I, "There ain't no Josh work here;
There's Some One True behind 'em!"


----------



## Wayne (Sep 2, 2009)

indeed. 

Kind of a poser, eh?

Apparently it was a poem written by a Princeton Sem. senior, published no less by a major publisher of that day [!], and a gift copy presented by Warfield to the PTS library. Wonder what the rest of the back-story might be? I'm sure we'll never know this side of glory.


----------



## Curt (Sep 2, 2009)

What a guy that Josh is.


----------



## strangecharm (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like a conversation I had with a pastor's husband the other day: (red flag number one)

Me: It says that Jesus was angry. Therefore, we can be angry. Anger is not a sin but we must not sin in anger.

Him: It says that, but does it MEAN that? I think he was disappointed, maybe frustrated, but not angry.
--

He believes in infallibility and sufficiency, but I don't know how.


----------



## Curt (Sep 2, 2009)

strangecharm said:


> Sounds like a conversation I had with a pastor's husband the other day: (red flag number one)
> 
> Me: It says that Jesus was angry. Therefore, we can be angry. Anger is not a sin but we must not sin in anger.
> 
> ...



Was the pastor a "hubby"?


----------

